# Установка Gentoo локально

## Joe_Black

Как можно установить Gentoo если все необходимые файлы есть (полностью выкачана папка /pub/gentoo/ всего около 45 гиг) на машине на которую собираюсь устанавливать???

----------

## sungreen

... а ливсиди есть или нет? ...

----------

## sungreen

... если нет http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/altinstall.xml ...

----------

## Joe_Black

Есть... тогда как???

----------

## ArtSh

Згружаетесь с лайвсд и читаете handbook! Есть только одно замечание -- Примонтируйте каталог /pub/gentoo/distfiles как /usr/portage/distfiles или укажите другую переменную DISTDIR="/путь/к/distfiles" в /etc/make.conf

----------

## Joe_Black

Спасибо, будем разбираться  :Smile: 

----------

## sungreen

... когда ставишь gentoo, после установки дерева копируешь soure code arhives (distfiles)  c сиди диска...

вот как это было описано в handbook 2005.1 (раздел 5.d)

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

# cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

... в твоем случае можешь скопировать все архивы из своего источника в .../usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## viy

Проще подмонтировать носитель со скачанным добром и в /etc/make.conf прописать:

```
DISTDIR=/path/to/downloaded/files
```

----------

## Joe_Black

То есть после того как я его подмонтирую и укажу путь система не будет лезть в интернет, или только в случае если чего то там не найдет???

----------

## Double

если система найдет по указанному пути все необходимое то в инет она не полезет ну а если не найдет то канечно будет пытаться слить это из инета

----------

## KCh1

Извините, немного не по теме. Стоющая-ли весч эти Gentoo distfiles 2006.1 (бокс) 10 DVD?

----------

## f0rk

Смысле "стоящая"?

Это от вас зависит. Нужны они вам или нет.

Если стоят не такие уж старые версии пакетов, то думаю, не стоит.

Если есть лишние деньги и тяга ко всему самому новому - то можете и приобрести.  :Wink: 

----------

## KCh1

Да как сказать...

Все что есть на 40 Gb не надо естественно, а обновиться хочется, но денег лишних нет!

Вот в чем вопрос, а трафик тоже дорогой и медленный.

----------

## sungreen

 *KCh1 wrote:*   

> Извините, немного не по теме. Стоющая-ли весч эти Gentoo distfiles 2006.1 (бокс) 10 DVD?

 

... А кто нибудь эти диски уже получил? Где их можно заказать? ...

От модератора: У нас тут KOI8-R... 

... виноват, исправлюсь ...

----------

## _Sir_

Кстати, с этими DVD, на которых есть distfiles. Хотелось бы, чтобы при emerge система сначала проверяла подмонтированный DVD, а потом только лезла в инет. То есть сначала, как обычно, в /usr/portage/distfiles, потом пыталась скопировать нужные архивы с DVD, и только потом уже в инет. 

А то, 

```
emerge -fp <packet name>

url/<archive name> 

cp /mnt/cdrom/<archive name> /usr/portage/distfiles
```

не слишком удобно   :Smile:  Пробовал путь добавить в переменную DISTDIR -- не заработало.

Еще есть мысль добавить в переменную FETCHCOMMAND команду cp с путями и аргументами, или же обертку написать, чтобы если cdrom смонтирован, то копировала бы с него, если копирование не удалось, тогда вызывался бы wget.

Но может уже есть другое решение, и просто я ничего об этом не знаю?

----------

## ArtSh

В GENTOO_MIRRORS могут быть и пути к каталогам с distfiles.

----------

## sungreen

... какой то неуловимый osmarket с 10 dvd ... ... кто получил 10 дисков с distiles напишите кoгда заказали и куда доходят посылки ... (sungreen@yandex.ru)

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> В GENTOO_MIRRORS могут быть и пути к каталогам с distfiles.

  ... имхо, при установке софта зависимые пакеты могут находится на разных дисках и если на текущем dvd пакета нет то emerge лезет в инет ... видится только один выход - скопироваать все dvd в один источник (локальный, сетевой или внешний диск) ...

----------

## _Sir_

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> В GENTOO_MIRRORS могут быть и пути к каталогам с distfiles.

 Спасибо, попробую в ближайшее время. Все равно на горизонте маячит проблема с кучей станций... Хотя дома я поставил vsftp на станцию и ноут и в зависимости от того, у кого файлы свежее  :Smile:  тягал друг от друга по ftp. file:// еще не пробовал.

----------

## _Sir_

 *sungreen wrote:*   

> имхо, при установке софта зависимые пакеты могут находится на разных дисках и если на текущем dvd пакета нет то emerge лезет в инет ... видится только один выход - скопироваать все dvd в один источник (локальный, сетевой или внешний диск) ...

 Выходов всегда значительно больше. Пишется простейшая обертка (wrap-script) и в файле /etc/make.conf комментируется текущая переменная FETCHCOMMAND а вместо нее указывается свой скрипт. А в нем пожалуйста, обрабатывай ошибку "файл не найден" подсказкой вставьте следующий диск И это далеко не последняя возможность...

----------

## sungreen

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *sungreen wrote:*   имхо, при установке софта зависимые пакеты могут находится на разных дисках и если на текущем dvd пакета нет то emerge лезет в инет ... видится только один выход - скопироваать все dvd в один источник (локальный, сетевой или внешний диск) ... Выходов всегда значительно больше. Пишется простейшая обертка (wrap-script) и в файле /etc/make.conf комментируется текущая переменная FETCHCOMMAND а вместо нее указывается свой скрипт. А в нем пожалуйста, обрабатывай ошибку "файл не найден" подсказкой вставьте следующий диск И это далеко не последняя возможность...

 

... последовательно устанавливаемые связанные пакеты могут находятся на разных дисках - на пример нужно поставить 200 пакетов и каждый раз нужно вставить новый dvd ...  :Smile:  ? как упорядочить устанавливаемые пакеты так что бы сначала устанавливались пакеты с первого затем со второго и т.д? ...

----------

